# [Zwischenlösung] Darkest Hour (HoI 2) stockt bei Windows 8



## OdlG (6. Juli 2013)

*[Zwischenlösung] Darkest Hour (HoI 2) stockt bei Windows 8*

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit der Performance bei Darkest Hour (einer Abwandlung von Hearts of Iron 2; Europa Engine). Auf meinem Win8 System stockt das Spiel furchtbar. Im Internet kursierten auch Gerüchte, dass das Deaktivieren von EIST/CnQ hilft, hat es bei mir aber nicht. Ebenso habe ich bereits den Kompatibilitätsmodus sowie 16 Bit Farbtiefe eingestellt. Viele vermuten, dass die 16 Bit Farben in Win8 wohl nur über einen Wrapper verarbeitet werden(?), sodass die Performance einbricht. Auf 16Bit Farbtiefe kann ich übrigens nicht umstellen, da der Treiber nur 32Bit anbietet. Das Merkwürdigste dabei: Bei einigen Win8 64 Bit Nutzern gibt es keinerlei Probleme. Auch nach einer Windows Neuinstallation lief es bei einem Nutzer wieder. Es liegt also nicht an Win8, sondern einer anderen Komponente. Habt ihr da einen Tipp für mich?

Beste Grüße
OdlG

*EDIT:* Das Spiel läuft, wenn man den Fenstermodus bei 16 Bit ausführt. Man darf dafür aber nicht via Steam starten oder den Launcher, sondern direkt die Exe-Datei.


----------



## OdlG (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Darkest Hour (HoI 2) stockt bei Windows 8*

Eine Windows 8 Neuinstallation samt allen Updates etc hat NICHT geholfen. Hat jemand jetzt einen Tipp? Die Liste der installierten Software ist nicht allzu lang


----------

